
What do ask during your interview - ezxs
https://www.mikebz.com/2019/09/what-to-ask-during-your-interview.html
======
Arrezz
I've often found that asking things about the recruiters experience at the
company itself is very enlightening when it comes to evaluating how it would
be to work at the company. Questions like "What has been your worst day
working for x company?" are sometimes a bit harsh but if you can fit them into
the conversation they're great.

